# Multisim/CircuitMaker - Generar onda cuadrada de ancho variable en el tiempo



## plax (Ago 30, 2008)

Lo que necesito, es generar la onda de la imagen; la hice a medias... con una llave y una fuente (como me dijo mi pésimo profesor)... ¡Pero no! Busco hacerla con el generador de funciones (no creo que se pueda con este), algo mas "elegante" por así decirlo, si alguien me puede guiar, le estaría eternamente agradecido... 



P.D.: Me dijeron que la clave está hacerlo con PWM, Modulador de ancho de pulsos... pero no tengo ni la mas remota idea! 

P.D.2: Multisim - CircuitMaker... me da lo mismo


----------



## El nombre (Ago 30, 2008)

Con un poco de suerte (mejor ganas) pulsando sobre "Bucador interno" que aparece en la franja azul que hay mas arriba aparecen unos recuadros que puedes poner esas palabras claves. Luego pulsas en buscar y ... Eureca! encuentras lo que te hace falta.


----------



## plax (Ago 30, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Con un poco de suerte (mejor ganas) pulsando sobre "Bucador interno" que aparece en la franja azul que hay mas arriba aparecen unos recuadros que puedes poner esas palabras claves. Luego pulsas en buscar y ... Eureca! encuentras lo que te hace falta.



Casualmente... los "Eureka" que aparecieron no me sirvieron... por eso abrí un nuevo tema... que tenga un solo mensaje en esta comunidad, no implica que no sepa como funciona un foro...

Gracias de todos modos por la bienvenida...


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 30, 2008)

No te enojes PLAX, lo que pasa, que lamayoría de los usuarios de foros, no buscan nada, y hacen nuevos temás. Piden que se les haga todo y ya (que no es tu caso)

Puedes hacerlo con compuertas NAND, configurarlo como astable. O lo puedes hacer con un microcontrolador PIC16f84A. Más fácil y con menos componentes que el anterior.

Si quieres hacerlo con un PIC, te puedo dar una mano.


----------



## plax (Ago 30, 2008)

Gracias por ofrecer ayuda Leon Elec, pero era mas sencilla la historia de la simulación, de todos modos lo tengo que implementar; asi que voy a hacerlo con pic como recomendaste (y ahí si digo Eureka en el buscador interno )

Al final lo que hice es poner dos generadores (Piece-Wise Data), cargarles los tiempos de disparo y un sumador a las salidas... y para que quede por si alguien lo necesita... obtuve esto...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2008)

¿ Esa forma de onda la necesitas solo para simular o también físicamente ?


----------



## plax (Ago 30, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Esa forma de onda la necesitas solo para simular o también físicamente ?



La necesitaba para chequear unos cálculos sobre circuitos RC, además de que va con informe hecho con algún simulador... mas adelante tengo que implementar formas de ondas como esta, así que aprovecho el site para ponerme al tanto de PIC. Gracias por tu interés Fogonazo, mas adelante los voy a molestar.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 30, 2008)

En el buscador "Contador " al cual se le puede añadir "datasheet" y buscando un poco aparece un TTL (con la versión HC tambien esta) que lleva oscilador incorporado con RC. Si lo haces oscilar a la frecuencia que te hace falta y con la ayuda de alguna puerta ,se puede hacer facilmente lo que propones. 
Otra opcion es usar un contador con un oscilador aparte.


----------

